# 2 Cello Or Not 2 Cello



## lpferrante (Nov 8, 2019)

When do you decide to leave the cello on our off.

My system is VERY rigorous. If the stick comes with it on, on it stays. If not, nude it goes into my humidor.  

Also if it's in a tubo, it stays in there too, though I may remove the cap.

I suppose my feeling is if I get mold or the dreaded cigar beetle some of my sticks will survive.


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

Just make sure to remove the cello prior to microwaving your cigars. 




**Purely a joke**


“I have you now” - Vader


----------



## lpferrante (Nov 8, 2019)

JtAv8tor said:


> Just make sure to remove the cello prior to microwaving your cigars.
> 
> **Purely a joke**
> 
> "I have you now" - Vader


No wonder they've been a little dry...sticky too.


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

I keep the cello on for protection, the wrapper is permeable, allowing oxygen and humidity to pass through. If your aging cigars clip the end of the cello off and they will age quicker.


----------



## lpferrante (Nov 8, 2019)

Olecharlie said:


> I keep the cello on for protection, the wrapper is permeable, allowing oxygen and humidity to pass through. If your aging cigars clip the end of the cello off and they will age quicker.


Yup, exactly right. I don't age my cigars that long, no discipline. Smoke 'em within tow weeks  For those who want to age for over a year, a lower RH around 65 is best, especially with Cubans.


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

Personally for me I won’t consider it aging until you hit the 5 year mark, anything under that is a good rest  and cello or not I can’t say I see much a difference either way 


“I have you now” - Vader


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

JtAv8tor said:


> Personally for me I won't consider it aging until you hit the 5 year mark, anything under that is a good rest  and cello or not I can't say I see much a difference either way
> 
> "I have you now" - Vader


Agreed, I've never aged anything. From what I've read it helps the process. I'm a smoke em if you got em type guy.


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

After 60 years, the cellophane gets a little yellow:









1950s White Owl. Short filler Cuban tobacco back then.


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

bpegler said:


> After 60 years, the cellophane gets a little yellow:
> 
> View attachment 262890
> 
> ...


:vs_laugh:


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

Olecharlie said:


> :vs_laugh:


Believe it or not, still smokable. But the flavor is very faint.


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

bpegler said:


> Believe it or not, still smokable. But the flavor is very faint.


Wow, I bet!


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Don't buy cigars that come in cello .. problem solved, question answered... easy peasy 

Sent from ... hey Jon, where's my damn sandwich


----------



## jmt8706 (Jul 19, 2019)

A quick search using the forum search function yielded 791 results for keeping or removing cello...


----------



## s1n3 n0m1n3 (Jun 20, 2019)

jmt8706 said:


> A quick search using the forum search function yielded 791 results for keeping or removing cello...


Oh yeah? Well, what was the consensus? Lol


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

jmt8706 said:


> A quick search using the forum search function yielded 791 results for keeping or removing cello...


Now do a search for plume..hahaha

"I have you now" - Vader


----------



## jmt8706 (Jul 19, 2019)

s1n3 n0m1n3 said:


> Oh yeah? Well, what was the consensus? Lol


:vs_laugh:


----------



## jmt8706 (Jul 19, 2019)

JtAv8tor said:


> Now do a search for plume..hahaha
> 
> "I have you now" - Vader


All those threads need a final post that says " it's mold". Then lock thread. :grin2:


----------



## s1n3 n0m1n3 (Jun 20, 2019)

JtAv8tor said:


> Now do a search for plume..hahaha
> 
> "I have you now" - Vader


**cough**MOLD**cough**


----------



## lpferrante (Nov 8, 2019)

bpegler said:


> After 60 years, the cellophane gets a little yellow:
> 
> View attachment 262890
> 
> ...


That's a great find.


----------



## twheidhorse (Aug 3, 2014)

JtAv8tor said:


> Just make sure to remove the cello prior to microwaving your cigars.
> 
> **Purely a joke**
> 
> "I have you now" - Vader


I prefer to soak mine in a window cleaner first before I microwave.


----------



## lpferrante (Nov 8, 2019)

twheidhorse said:


> I prefer to soak mine in a window cleaner first before I microwave.


But always remember name brand window cleaner no generic Windexx stuff.


----------



## GunnyJ (Jun 22, 2018)

I simply leaving mine as they arrive, if in cello they stay that way...

Or foil...


----------



## ForMud (Jun 28, 2018)

Leave on even when smoking....Makes them easier to light.



I wonder what burning cello tastes like?


----------



## Scap (Nov 27, 2012)

FYI:
Beetles will power right through cellophane. So for anyone thinking it will contain them, think again.


----------



## Sean-NOLA (Oct 12, 2020)

I leave cello on if they're in cello.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)




----------

